# Bumblebee Acres



## MaximHavanese

Aybody have experience or information regarding this breeder? They have some beautiful available puppies on their website.


----------



## krandall

Well, first, I wouldn't buy from a breeder who has a non-refundable deposit policy. Good Havanese breeders have waiting lists for their puppies. They don't have to keep people's money if, for some reason, the cannot take a certain puppy. 

Second, the website ONLY shows "cute puppies". No informaion on sire and dams, (not even photos of them) no health testing listed, I'd have a LOT of questions to ask, and I certainly wouldn't even give them a deposit without first visiting, meeting the parents and seeing how the pups are raised. 

They also say they have "performance prospects", but nothing on the web site explains anything about why they think their dogs are performance prospects, or what dogs in their lines have done. ...and as a performance person, there is NO WAY I'd choose a puppy from photos on the internet, nor would I put a deposit on a performance prospect without meeting the puppy first.

I spent the money to go down twice (by plane) first to check out the litter I was considering for my performance puppy, then again 3 weeks later, to bring her home.


----------



## MaximHavanese

krandall said:


> Well, first, I wouldn't buy from a breeder who has a non-refundable deposit policy. Good Havanese breeders have waiting lists for their puppies. They don't have to keep people's money if, for some reason, the cannot take a certain puppy.
> 
> Second, the website ONLY shows "cute puppies". No informaion on sire and dams, (not even photos of them) no health testing listed, I'd have a LOT of questions to ask, and I certainly wouldn't even give them a deposit without first visiting, meeting the parents and seeing how the pups are raised.
> 
> They also say they have "performance prospects", but nothing on the web site explains anything about why they think their dogs are performance prospects, or what dogs in their lines have done. ...and as a performance person, there is NO WAY I'd choose a puppy from photos on the internet, nor would I put a deposit on a performance prospect without meeting the puppy first.
> 
> I spent the money to go down twice (by plane) first to check out the litter I was considering for my performance puppy, then again 3 weeks later, to bring her home.


Hey Krandall,

Thanks for the reply. Their website isn't the easiest to navigate but I did find some info on the parents here http://www.bumblebeeacres.com/havanese.htm

I'm glad you replied cause you do highlight some good points and that's exactly what I was hoping for in a reply. Thanks again


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

The other red flag to me is they don't allow people to come to their farm. They claim it is because it is a working farm and they can't have that. Hmmmmm...... They also ship pups and any good breeder I know wouldn't put an 8 week old puppy through that.


----------



## StarrLhasa

I loked up Bumblebeeacres on the OFA site-

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals[]=HAV&breedlist=ALL&variety[]=&sex=&birthday_start_month=&birthday_start_year=&birthday_end_month=&birthday_end_year=&birthday=&rptdte_start_month=&rptdte_start_year=&rptdte_end_month=&rptdte_end_year=&rptdte

and also their stud dog Valentino - Orthopedic Foundation for Animals[]=&sex=&birthday_start_month=&birthday_start_year=&birthday_end_month=&birthday_end_year=&birthday=&rptdte_start_month=&rptdte_start_year=&rptdte_end_month=&rptdte_end_year=&rptdte=


----------



## Karen Collins

I would not consider this breeder for all the reasons already listed and more. But if you are determined, talk to Donna at Havakiss. She should know these people, if she sold them Valentino.


----------



## Karen Collins

krandall said:


> I spent the money to go down twice (by plane) first to check out the litter I was considering for my performance puppy, then again 3 weeks later, to bring her home.


Karen, you bring up a really good point about traveling to see your breeder. I can't stress enough how important this step is. If you are getting your puppy from a reputable breeder, you will be in a relationship with the breeder for the life of your puppy. You need to get to know them.

I hear buyers say that the added expense or travel isn't possible for them, but honestly if you are paying 1800 + for a pet then you should also factor in at least another $500+ in acquiring necessary puppy accoutrements and travel costs. In other words, go all the way if you are considering a pet purchase at this level.

But if traveling isn't possible due to time and/or physical restrictions, then ask your breeder if you can pay their expenses to deliver your puppy. Not all will do this, but some will. You gotta ask. I love traveling and am more than happy to hop on a plane and deliver my puppy. This accomplishes several goals. 1) I get to meet my new owners and see where they live. 2) I am experienced in traveling with a puppy and can insure a safe and stress-free as possible trip.

Sometimes buyers just need some perspective. For instance, a family wouldn't think twice about spending $5000 for a week at Disney World, but would panic over extra expenses involved in getting a family pet that you will enjoy for 13-16 yrs.

Maybe I should have started another thread to say all this.....:wink2:


----------



## MaximHavanese

Thanks guys. It turns out I got lucky and found a beautiful boy from Gail at Elite Havanese in BC. I have only read good things about her so that makes me happy.


----------



## Dee Dee

Hope you will post a photo of your new boy!


----------



## Heather's

Congratualtions!!! Hope to see pictures in the future!


----------



## Karen Collins

Congratulations!


----------



## MaximHavanese

Finally got my little guy home and decided to name him Alfie. I absolutely love his attitude and his beautiful colours.


----------



## Heather's

Awww….sooo cute! Alfie is a great name for him!


----------



## Dee Dee

He is an absolute doll! I agree great name!


----------



## MaximHavanese

Thanks guys!


----------



## Molly120213

He is adorable and I too love his name!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom

So, so cute. I love the name too.


----------



## boomana

I also love the name. He's destined to be a ladies' man!


----------



## ginger243

havanese love my sami...


----------



## Heather's

Sami is very cute! They are little love bugs.


----------



## ginger243

*yes*

they really are i think alfie is gorgeous


----------

